# What do you think of this udder?



## maplebrooknigerian (Jan 23, 2021)

I’m considering this doe and I’m totally new to conformation. I was wondering what you all think of this udder? Are the teats at a good placement? They seem wide to me as all my current does teats are more centered on the udder. But like I said, I’m totally new.







She is a Nigerian Dwarf if it matters


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice attachment but the teats do point out.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Agreed, nice attachments but could have a better medial.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Ditto everyone else. Attachments look good and rear udder arch is nice. Medial could be better and teats are wide set and point sideways. It's definitely something you could work with if the doe is otherwise nice. Those wide set teats are going to be annoying for milking because they hide right up against the leg, but it's not the end of the world.
A picture from the side would be good as well so we can assess her foreudder. What freshening is this?


----------



## maplebrooknigerian (Jan 23, 2021)

Calistar said:


> Ditto everyone else. Attachments look good and rear udder arch is nice. Medial could be better and teats are wide set and point sideways. It's definitely something you could work with if the doe is otherwise nice. Those wide set teats are going to be annoying for milking because they hide right up against the leg, but it's not the end of the world.
> A picture from the side would be good as well so we can assess her foreudder. What freshening is this?


I believe it is her 3rd freshening. I’m waiting on other pictures but the asking price is quite high for her (I think) so I’m leaning toward no now. You make an excellent point about the teats being up against the legs.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

What is her price? if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

If you’re gonna be milking by hand those tears might give you some trouble. Otherwise, she’s got a nice udder, overall.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

From what I've heard (please everybody, correct me if I'm wrong!  ) the Medial suspensory ligament (MSL) increases with age. It should eventually pull the teats in closer, BUT if she is a 3rd freshner, and really does not have much MSL, she might not be the best choice. A couple other things though, first, what does the rest of her look like?  What about the other does in your herd? Even if she isn't perfect (no goat is), if she is reasonably priced and has some good traits she can bring to your existing herd, then she could make a good addition if that makes sense. 😁 If the rest of her isn't that great and she doesn't have much to add, and is expensive, then she might not be. Do you have any other pictures of her? As others have said, otherwise she has a nice udder! In my experience, does with teats that point outward are harder to milk than teats that point inward, if I had to choose one. Of course, teats that are centered are best! I have also noticed that sometimes weaker kids have a little more trouble nursing from does with teats that aren't centered, but it depends.


----------



## maplebrooknigerian (Jan 23, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> What is her price? if you dont mind me asking.


They are asking $900 but she doesn’t have any show or milk test history and I haven’t gotten any more photos from them. She has Old Mountain lines so I assume that is why. I have a doe I paid $400 for that has a much better udder so maybe I’m just biased but that price seems high for my area (NY).


----------



## maplebrooknigerian (Jan 23, 2021)

Oh I spoke too soon, they posted more pictures


----------



## maplebrooknigerian (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## maplebrooknigerian (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I don't see a $900 goat in the picture.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

She looks like she has bites on her udder in the last picture.


----------



## maplebrooknigerian (Jan 23, 2021)

IHEARTGOATS said:


> She looks like she has bites on her udder in the last picture.


Yes I’m wondering that too. I posted this before they got back to me with the price. She’s definitely out of my price range & the last picture is the most recent which has me wondering even more. She’s also a few hours drive away from me which is a factor. I think I’ll wait for my doelings from this year to mature. I got a really nice buck who is maturing very well and has LAs and dam milk tests behind him. He has two doelings on the ground out of my favorite doe, who is far from perfect but has thrown me 6 doelings out of 7 kids. I have three more does to freshen so I’m gonna hold off.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

$900????? Gosh that's high! She is a pretty girl but she is not worth that price in my opinion.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I would keep looking...


----------



## maplebrooknigerian (Jan 23, 2021)

Thank you all! I passed


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

maplebrooknigerian said:


> Thank you all! I passed


Your welcome and I hope you find a good doe!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

I agree, I would've passed on that doe. Roached loin, not a great front end, and the legs aren't as angular as I'd like.  Hard to see foreudder so would need better pictures if I were really considering her. 😁


----------

